# Who taught you to cook?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?

Do you feel you're a good cook?

What type of cuisine do you usually default to?

Do you have a signature dish?

Just curious about others and their experiences.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Taught myself by trial and error. My mother hated cooking although there were some things she cooked really well. I'm told I'm a good cook, but being a farm girl, I cook basic foods generally. I think I'm a boring cook---not adventurous. Signature dish: my sons like my chicken and dumplings, meatloaf, spaghetti, good old fried chicken with mashed potatoes and gravy, pies, peanut butter cookies. My favorite dish is the salad with lots of stuff. How about you?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Taught myself after I moved from home as my hateful stepmother would not allow me in the kitchen. The only thing is I never learned to bake. I feel I am a ok cook but at 63 I just don't have the urge to learn more except for soups which DH and I love during the cooler months.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?

_Partly my grandmother, the rest self taught._

Do you feel you're a good cook?

_Been told by many that I am. Love to cook, it is my passion, but like to do it in my own kitchen where I am comfortable. _

What type of cuisine do you usually default to?

_International, anything from venison stew, to madras curry to shepherds pies._

Do you have a signature dish?

_I get asked to make quite a few dishes over and over when cooking for a crowd._

_My kids love to cook too, especially my eldest teenager who is not afraid of trying new things and making her own dishes. She knows how to put new things together that taste wonderful._


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My mother & grandmother taught me basically. Also my parents divorced when I was about 11 & my mother worked alot & there were 5 younger siblings at home so I did alot of cooking when my mom was not home. 

I think I'm a good cook, Dh & my family likes it. As far as entering contests, & things like that I wouldn't go that far. 
There favorites are my lasagna, meatloaf, mexican lasagna, salmon patties, pan fish,
some of my soups & desserts.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

My mom cooked a lot, but I was always out in the horse barn, not in the kitchen. But I always liked mom's cooking and taught myself (with her influence & help) to make some of our family favorites: Good ole meatloaf w/ mashed potatoes and green beans, baked chicken, beef stew,etc.! I'm 42 soon and I love to cook, but really didn't start until around age 25.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Ana, when I was a little girl there was a family from France that lived across the street. Her standards for cooking were very different from the processed food culture of the sixties. She called your kind of cooking, and my mom's, cuisine de bonne femme-- food of the good woman. It's the basic stuff of everyday life, but with added quality and attention to detail. Basics can be fantastic when prepared from scratch with rich flavors and high quality ingredients. If you garden, shop farmer's markets, and like your food real, then you cook the cuisine de bonne femme. 

I learned mostly from my mom. She was very welcoming to me in the kitchen, and often gave me things to measure or stir. I remember I invented my first dessert when I was ten, an over the top mess of chocolate chip cookie dough crust, baked and then filled with chocolate pudding and then cherry pie filling. My dad said he liked it and mom was polite but didn't care for it. 

Hoooo, now was she a good cook! She was born and raised in rural Alabama during the Depression, and she learned early how to make food stretch and still taste amazing. She cooked from scratch for most things, although she never did much with breads. She could judge meats like a USDA inspector, and make an apple pie that would bring tears to your eyes. Yet she wasn't against to boloney sandwiches on a hot summer day. Sometimes a girl's just busy. She also entertained a lot. I remember once she asked me for some menu suggestions for a luncheon she was putting on for the bishop of her church. Before offering anything I asked her how many people were coming. She said "Oh, about 300." I realized I was out of her league.

Mom was one of the few people who really understood why I'd want to be way out here in the corn with my critters and my garden instead of in the suburbs somewhere. She'd lived it and knew the homesteading life.

I'm a good cook. Real good. Of course, to my tastes. I usually default to French (I studied Julia Child's works pretty intensely about 25 years ago, and found she had some great truths about freshness and quality as the bottom line of every recipe) but I also go back to my roots and looove traditional Southern cooking.

I don't really have a signature dish, but I do a pretty good job with breads and baked goods. Also soups and roasts. I do some elaborate things when I have time, but mostly it's cuisine de bonne femme. It's great to see so many other good cooks here.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like you had an interessting childhood!

I love to make bread and soups too.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?
> 
> *My dad was a cook and he started teaching me when I was about 3. I remember standing on a chair to see over the counter. I went to culinary school after high school. I've been learning about new techniques ingredients, ect. on my own ever since*
> 
> ...


I like this thread. It's interesting to read about how others feel about cooking.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Betty Crocker taught me to cook.
I am not very good at it
I make a decent loaf of bread


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

*Who taught you to cook?* 


*Was it someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?*
Self taught, and was passionate enough about healthy cooking to go to a cooking academy and get my level 3 certificate so I'm certified to cook in restaurants, hospitals, institutional settings, etc. For awhile I was contracted to cook full meals for homeless shelters, and then as a Life Skills instructor I went on to teaching cooking to special needs people in group homes.

*Do you feel you're a good cook?*
Yes. Giving myself strokes here, but I think I'm an excellent cook.

*What type of cuisine do you usually default to?*
Nothing in particular ....... I guess I'd have to call myself a pot-luck cook? I can make a nutritious and appealing meal out of just about anything that's available.

*Do you have a signature dish?*
Oh yes! Bouillabaisse and seafood chowders and other seafood dishes ..... :bouncy:

give me some kind of fish or shellfish to play with and my imagination knows no bounds for making some kind of seafood masterpiece. 

.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Was is someone in your immediate family?
My great great aunt taught me when I was little.

Are you self-taught? 
I went on to learn new things after she passed away.

Do you feel you're a good cook? 
Somedays are better than others =)

What type of cuisine do you usually default to? 
Good old fashioned food. Soups, stews, spaghetti, chili etc

Do you have a signature dish? 
Hubby would say its my lasagna, stoganoff, spaghetti, roast beef lol...he likes most all of it!
But he really loves my homemade breads and pies. He hates it when I dont have time to bake and have to buy store bread. 

This is a great thread!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I love to cook and bake. Mom was the biggest influence, but grandma helped too. My mother could bake the best fruit pies for miles around, but her everyday cooking was not so good. Out of desperation for something decent to eat, I learned to cook. If you've ever had thawed round steak cooked in a cast iron skillet with the burner on high, you know what I mean. Burgers were that same thing. Little rock hard pucks of what used to be hamburger. 

My DH says I can take a bunch of nothing and make it into something delicious to eat. I love that complement. It's one of the nicest things he says to me. I like to experiment with flavors and over the years I've gotten so I can turn out a nice dish most of the time. 

I do all the comfort foods, meatloaf, pot roasts, baked chicken, pork chops, but I also like to make things like beef stroganoff, chicken divan and lasagna. I like to make deserts and giving tribute to my mom, I make a lot of delicious fruit pies. I like to make Baklava and I have a recipe for a frozen lemon tart that's really good. My friend Callie gave me a great whole wheat bread recipe that is the best ever. I make sourdough breads, cinnamon rolls, brownies, cookies, crisps and cobblers. 

When I have requests for some of my dishes, the most asked for main dish is burrito's and the most requested desert is pumpkin pie. I guess I would say my signature dish is the pumpkin pie. I get told every year during the holidays that I HAVE to bring the pumpkin pie.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my mom cooked alot, but when I was young, I didnt really pay attention. As an adult, I taught myself. 
then I taught my daughter. she is a recipe person, always needs a recipe, but will modify with suggestions.

I guess I cook pretty good. I spent alot of my life really poor and developed the ability to use what I have without measuring. I never measure anything.

I make excellent bread and pie crust. I can make alot of things without sugar.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i guess i'm a pretty good cook. while doing some cattle work a while ago, the vet and assistant were gonna leave then said, 'is YOUR wife cooking?' yes, well then, we're staying. i also cook for a hunting lodge, and get those guys actually asking the owners to be sure to get me back again.

i taught myself mostly. mom can cook, but like others, i didnt' pay attention. i can make most things decent, do very well with chili's and breads, soups, the hearty main homestyle stuff.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Grandmother. I learned to cook on a wood stove and bake in a dutch oven at 12 when I left home and had no electicity in my cabin, a converted chicken coop. Sourdough biscuits and chicken or apple dumplings are favorites along with blackberry-plum-huckleberry cobbler....James


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My mother was the one who taught me and my 2 brothers how to cook. 
In fact, growing up we were taught most everything to be on one's own, cooking, cleaning house, darning (sewing for those that don't know the term :baby04: ), ironing, canning, gardening, etc...... In fact we, the 3 boys, joked that we were so good at home-making the only thing we couldn't do was have a baby. :goodjob: And may I add that it still applies even today - some 60 plus years later. 
Since I do most all the cooking in this household, I do consider myself to be a decent cook - the term "good" is something like the term "beauty" being in the eye of the beholder.
Type of cuisine, some of this, some of that, guess I'd call it "down home cookin'", nothing fancy; comforting but somewhat basic.
Signature dish; don't really have one. 
Those that eat here do have their favorite dishes, of course, but I haven't seen any of them turn down anything put on the table yet! :goodjob:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

My mother taught me the basics. I learned more in my Home Ec classes and then taught myself the rest.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Mostly self taught, with a few helpers along the way. Everyone tells me I'm a good baker, and I do lots of breads and rollsand cakes and stuff. My signature dish, that everyone asks for would be chile rellanos. I had a girl from mexico teach me how years ago. I even grow the peppers.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Yldrosie said:


> Mostly self taught, with a few helpers along the way. Everyone tells me I'm a good baker, and I do lots of breads and rollsand cakes and stuff. My signature dish, that everyone asks for would be chile rellanos. I had a girl from mexico teach me how years ago. I even grow the peppers.


OH how I wish you were nearer to me, I love chile rellanos.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

home ec was a big fat joke for me. we learned how to make cookies from the dough in the roll, canned chicken soup, and how to properly measure water.

I forgot to mention above, that my biggest problem is I cant think of something to make that I dont already make, and I dont do well with spices and seasonings, but in spite of that, I am a good cook, and the things I make taste really good. (most of the time)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well maybe I am a lot older than you. In my Home Ec classes we were taught how to use patterns, lay out these patterns correctly on material, cut on the bias and sew as well as cook. My Mom did not know much about patterns and sewing so I consider Home Ec a great asset to me.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Chef Boyardee taught me everything I know about cooking!

My signature dish is Beef Ravioli

Come over some time and I'll pop open a can.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Granma was a wonderfull cook, my first job was washing dishes at a cafe where she cooked. She made pies that people paid $5.00 a piece for in the 60's ! My mom cooked in resturants and later was a school cook. They were both down home cooks, nothing too spicy or adventuras. Me, I taught myself to cook, (I married young) I started out cooking by remembering how a dish looked, like stew or tuna salad. As I got older I taught myself to cook and love to go to the kitchen and just come up with something. I really love using spices and making something out of nothing. I make a mean pan of biscuits and hush puppies that I will put up against anyones. I think my best dishes are my chili and a spicy chicken dish over spagetti squash. It's one of the meals that I came up with and is always a big hit. I do enjoy cooking, it's a great way for me to relax and express myself while haveing a great meal in the process.
P.J.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?


Self taught.
My dad did all the cookin' in my childhood, but I was not allowed in the kitchen.




> Do you feel you're a good cook?


Yes. 



> What type of cuisine do you usually default to?


Southern American.
My heart is in comfort foods. Nothin' beats Southern foods.
Italian is my plan B back up.



> Do you have a signature dish?


Hmmm. Something that everyone loves???
Chicken Marsala
Smoked pulled pork w/home made bbq and home made slaw.



> Just curious about others and their experiences.


My oldest has caught the passion for the kitchen. She did a little time at a culinary school and is looking to go back......

I have a passion for food. Good food.
Seems that miracles can happen around a good meal!!


----------



## painterdsm (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a self-taught cook. I'm told I'm quite successful at it. I grew up with a Southern cooking Grandmother and a Hungarian cooking Grandmother. I can cook in both worlds quite well. I was also a pastry chef for a while, and I love to bake more than anything.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Ma taught me how to open cans and frozen Pkgs of things and doctor them up. Most of my childhood I did the bulk of the cooking (just like that) except on holidays. Mom cooked on holidays.
When I got married my hubby went on west pac (US Navy) and my Granny came down and showed me how to do a few things.

No real signature dish.

I'm not all that impressed with my cooking but my son calls it white soul food so it must be fairly good.


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 24, 2010)

Great Thread!!

My mom stayed at home til all the kids were at least 11... that means I had her til I was 16. She made 3 hot meals a day, cooked from scratch, baked starting from wheat berries. She made everything we ate - crackers, cereal, bread, rolls, you name it. I was never interested in it and do not remember even being like my daughter and underfoot all the time wanting to stir, add, whatever. My job was keeping the siblings occupied and we always handled clean up.

I left home at 17 and fell in love with the kitchen not long after that. I am completely self taught, but there is something in my genes the has made it very easy for me, I think. I am a really stubborn and independent soul, so recipes turn me off. I cook and bake by "feel" and have been told that I am a natural. All my friends call me for culinary advise. My mom wont even cook if I am visiting... she just calls ahead and asks for a grocery list.

I love the whole range of culinary arts... quick meals to gourmet, breads to fancy cakes. I especially love cooking with things that I grow. I keep a HUGE herb garden and am researching next year's garden right now to add some new and different herbs and roots.

I suppose my specialty would be considered soups and chilis. During the winter months I do a huge 5 gallon pot of something each week and we share with all our neighbors. My daughter who is 10, has shown a real interest in soup making and she has some real potential. I suspect this winter we will have some "Micah Specials" to add to my "Soup Nazi" notebook.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

I learned a lot about cooking watching my parents and grandparents cook - but I rarely cooked until after I moved away from home. So, mostly trial and error...and error...etc. :lookout:

Generally I default towards meals that are heavy with meat/beans/potatoes/bread/etc - I love hearty winter foods! Apparently I'm a good cook; I like the flavor of what I make and everyone else does too...although I don't particularly like to cook for more than one or two people, just too much of a bother for me. 

I do LOVE to bake fresh bread, and generally try to make 6-10 loaves per week. People who try my breads say they're good, but I rarely think they're anything special. Figures. :shrug:

Um...no signature dish. Although my grandmother's brownie recipe would count as one for her. I make extra for about a dozen people every month or two, and everyone ADORES them! They are absolutely delicious...although not the healthiest things in the world! Heck, half the dry ingredients is sugar and there's six eggs in one 9"x13" batch...comes out to something like 500 calories per brownie, with 12 brownies per batch. DELICIOUS though. Isn't that how it always goes?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember back when I was 7 years old...standing on a chair at the stove wanting to help my mom cook. When I was 12..she got cancer and was in bed most of the time, so It was up to me to cook and clean for my 4 brothers and sisters. When I was 16, she passed away, so I just automatically continued doing it. I am glad that I enjoyed it. Being in the kitchen was kinda "MY" time alone i guess. I love cooking for a big crowd, I guess because I always have. I have a very hard time just cooking for a few. I usually cook more "comfort" food I would say...nothing really fancy, but I really can't think of anything that I "can't" cook, anything from wild game to I have been told, some of the best chicken and dumplings ever. One thing I have given up on is making a pie crust. I can make homeade bread, biscuits, yummy cornbread, but I get paranoid about making a pie crust lol. So it is always the roll out pillsbury ones for me. Guess Mom didn't pass off her secret of doing it to me.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Who taught you to cook? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?

Learned the basics from my Mom, the rest I picked up by starting with cook books, then experimenting.

Do you feel you're a good cook?

I do ok. I've had people tell me I should open a resturant.

What type of cuisine do you usually default to?

I cook all sorts of cruisine, but I guess the cruisine I'm most comfortable with would be southern.

Do you have a signature dish?

Not really, although if I did it would probably be swedish meatballs.

Just curious about others and their experiences.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm new here and so glad to have found this forum!
My mom taught me how to cook and one of my first memories is having my dad and cousing prefer MY banana bread over hers,lol!!!!
I think I'm a good cook but my 20 year old dd is the baker in the house.
I would have to say I am known for my spaghetti sauce and meatballs,lasagna,stuffed shells(just about anything that starts with the sauce!!!!
God bless,
Helen(grammea)


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Who taught you to cook? 

Grandma #1 taught pasties and coffee and strudels.
Grandma #2 taught what I call 'farm cooking', main meal at lunch--potatoes, homemade bread, meats, veggies, soups on fridays, light dinners.
Mom was ill some of the time, so at 8 I was cooking for 5 (3 siblings), some of the time she taught me all kinds of cooking, it was adventurous from many different countries.

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?

Yes, and Yes--both.
Brother was a chef for 10 years, sister was a cooking magazine editor, we all just enjoyed it. Between cooking with my siblings, cousins, relatives, having cooking parties where we all shared our recipes and foods, I taught my children to cook and they love it too.

Do you feel you're a good cook?

Most of the time yes. Even some laughable famous mistakes!!! The girls at work suggested I cook for a tv show, but, that's just a little flashy for me. I love the food channel if I have time to watch tv.

What type of cuisine do you usually default to?

Always something new, this past few weeks, northern filets fried with garden vegetable medley baked--potatoes sliced, zucchini sliced, san marzano tomatoes halved, chopped onions, tomatillos halved, tossed in oil and S&P, kimchi sushi, philly cheese steak-venison- open face sandwiches on homemade wheat bread, foccacia with homemade garlic cheese spread--there is no default type--just something new.

Do you have a signature dish?

I have some things that people have requested, baklava, cinnamon/walnut rolls, and my children brought up my spanish rice last week.

I could talk cooking everyday! It's relaxing and talking with others about it is inspiration.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

gaucli said:


> One thing I have given up on is making a pie crust. I can make homeade bread, biscuits, yummy cornbread, but I get paranoid about making a pie crust lol. So it is always the roll out pillsbury ones for me. Guess Mom didn't pass off her secret of doing it to me.


Lard instead of shortening helps. As does adding an egg and a tablespoon of vinegar for a really flaky crust. If you need water after you have added the egg and vinegar make sure it is ice water that makes a difference. 
Don't over do it with your rolling pin you don't want to over handle the pie crust dough.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Also make sure the lard, shortening or butter (whatever you are using) is cold.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pie crust tips. I love to cook and bake, watched my mother and I love to experiment but I do have trouble with pie crust.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

*Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?*
100% self taught

*Do you feel you're a good cook?*
I guess I am. People rave about my cooking.

But having said that, I am an experimenter, and some of my experiments are inedible disasters.

*What type of cuisine do you usually default to?*
Nothing in particular. Although I suppose the majority of my meals tend more towards southern and tex-mex.

*Do you have a signature dish?*
Nothing I can think of.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?
100% self taught

Do you feel you're a good cook?
Yes. And now I make my living as a baker etc..


What type of cuisine do you usually default to?
I guess you could call it farm cooking or traditional.. but I do great Indian as well. 
I can cook just about anything.

Do you have a signature dish?
Nope... I asked DS what the best thing I cooked was.. he said, after much hemming and hawing and indecision, to tell you that it was all good. He can't pick a favorite.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

linn said:


> Also make sure the lard, shortening or butter (whatever you are using) is cold.


That's true. The less you handle the dough the better. 



ladycat said:


> But having said that, I am an experimenter, and some of my experiments are inedible disasters.


I've had a few of those too.:ashamed:

DS27 is a whiz with spices. When I am experimenting I'll ask him "What is missing?" He almost always comes up with the right spice.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have the ultimate pie crust secret!!!!!
Hot water pie crust!

3/4 cp shortening/butter
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp milk
1/4 cp boiling water
2 cps flour
(makes 2 crusts)

Mix the 'wet' ingredients into a bowl making sure to melt the butter.
Pour into a bowl of flour and use 'round the bowl' strokes to mix thoroughly.
Smush/press the dough into the pie tin (or casserole dish for quiche) and place in the fridge to 'set'.
Take it out adn pour in filling adn bake.
It will be the best, flakiest pie crust ever!
For the quiche I add thyme or onion or garlic etc.. for a flavored crust.
NO cracks.
NO cold water.
No rolling pins.
Flaky perfect crust that will mae you the envy!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I came to live with my great aunts when I was seven... the two I actually lived with were horrible cooks... just horrible... had been waited on hand and foot by their mothers at the turn of the century... I had to learn to cook for self defense and so that we all didn't starve.... (I don't know how they got to be 75, which is the age they were when I moved in!)

According to my family, friends and all the folks who gather round my table, I'm an excellent cook. I LOVE to cook, so it makes me happy.

I default to southern home cooking... everytime, but love to try everything and have a family who will eat anything set before them.

My signature dishes can change over time/seasons. My absolute fall back signatures are southern cathead biscuits, cornbread, and homemade breads of several types. I roast a mean turkey, make a 'slap your grandmammy' sweet potato casserole and old fashioned standard cream cheese pound cake.

I LOVE swapping recipes an cooking for others who like to cook and swapping 'dinners' at home. Love it.

dawn


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

My mother was an only child who lost her mother when she was 7. I don't think anyone really taught her how to cook. When I got in my early teens and was tired of trying to get out of doing the dishes so I came up with the plan I would cook supper and Mom would do the dishes. Mom was not the best cook so she agreed. I then began to teach myself how to cook and took to it right off. I did get advice from aunt, friends and mainly from the cook books. One thing mom made well was macaroni and cheese and I never had the box Mac & cheese. So I make it like mom. Also my pastor's wife taught me how to make real Italien meatballs. I make sauce from scratch and the meatballs with a couple of cut up sausages. Oh dear, I am getting hungry better stop.

RenieB


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My mom never really wanted me to help in the kitchen so I moved out knowing very little. In college, I would call my Grandma and she would walk me through cooking over the phone. I also watched a lot of cooking shows and read a lot of cookbooks. I make an effort now to get my kids involved in the kitchen.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Who taught you to cook? 

Was is someone in your immediate family? Are you self-taught?

Self taught, became the "lady of the house" at age 15 and hate to think about some of the slop my poor dad had to eat while I was learning! 

Do you feel you're a good cook?

Pretty good, but that isn't saying much these days when more people read directions than recipes. I like to cook and I think that helps. If you feel like cooking is a chore or drudgery, you won't put as much into it.

What type of cuisine do you usually default to?

Down home cooking, some Mexican, would like to learn more Chinese/Asian cooking.

Do you have a signature dish?

People ask me to make my fajitas or fajita burgers for a get together. My family seems to like my "drunken pot roast" the best, cooked with red wine. 

Just curious about others and their experiences. 

I wish I had learned more at a younger age. I have always let my dgd help me in the kitchen, she would sit on the counter when she was just a toddler and observe and help where she could. Hoping to make it easier for her.


----------

